# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment crer un raccourci de l'application sur le bureau

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment crer un raccourci de l'application sur le bureau

Comment crer un raccourci de l'application sur le bureau.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

